# Phanteks P400A games are stuttering when Front Panel USB is plugged into the Motherboard.



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 15, 2020)

so i had stuttering issues over months now with three different motherboards, three CPUs, 2 GPUs and four kits of RAM..


every game even after a clean install of windows 10 on a brand spanking new NVME SSD... every single game had micro stuttering issues.

Now i bought a NZXT H710 on sale (fantastic case btw) and every stuttering issue is gone. 


after that i took my Motherboard out and plugged everything from the P400A in and everything stutters again.

after a while i found out every game stutters as soon as i plug in the front USB 3 header into the motherboard (the front panel USB header from the H710 works fine)

how the hell does that causes stuttering in video games only? (everything else runs perfectly fine)


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 15, 2020)

what stuff that you plug into front usb 3? mouse, kb, ufd or something?


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 15, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> what stuff that you plug into front usb 3? mouse, kb, ufd or something?


Nothing.


----------



## kiriakost (Aug 15, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> Nothing.



Yes the selection of cheap USB hub this will turn as troublesome choice.
The poor designed chip, will use IRQ or DMA them be planed to be used by other far more crucial system devices.
So you did experienced system conflicts caused by this USB circuit.

But there is an even worst scenario with totally unacceptable USB hub,  at eBay ,  they fail of proper detection at Bios boot and entire PC hang or starts-up with slow boot time.


----------



## teofrast (Oct 3, 2020)

I have already read your post in another thread. Because I have a similar problem that has been going on for 2 years. I changed the RAM, MB, CPU, a few mouse settings, in Windows, reinstalled everything possible, all over and over: D When I finished with the FullHD monitor, which probably masked the problem. I don't know if he solved it. Anyway, a question - did you have those problems in 1440p resolution as well? Or even in FullHD?

Or is your monitor with G-Sync? Since I read this problem mostly in connection with RAM around 3200Mhz + 1440p monitor with G-Sync ..


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 3, 2020)

teofrast said:


> I have already read your post in another thread. Because I have a similar problem that has been going on for 2 years. I changed the RAM, MB, CPU, a few mouse settings, in Windows, reinstalled everything possible, all over and over: D When I finished with the FullHD monitor, which probably masked the problem. I don't know if he solved it. Anyway, a question - did you have those problems in 1440p resolution as well? Or even in FullHD?
> 
> Or is your monitor with G-Sync? Since I read this problem mostly in connection with RAM around 3200Mhz + 1440p monitor with G-Sync ..


it happened with every hardware, monitor, clockspeed and resolution/settings in every game.

unplugging the front panel USB resolved every stuttering immediately.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 3, 2020)

Exceedingly bizarre, maybe the USB ports were defective in some way such that the chipset was spamming the CPU with false I/O interrupts causing the stutter.



WarTherapy1195 said:


> how the hell does that causes stuttering in video games only? (everything else runs perfectly fine)



It probably caused stutter in everything you just didn't notice it.


----------



## teofrast (Oct 3, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> it happened with every hardware, monitor, clockspeed and resolution/settings in every game.
> 
> unplugging the front panel USB resolved every stuttering immediately.


thank you for answer. So far I have only had a problem with the 1440p resolution. I have used some advice that emerged from your post about USB. I have the same case, so I disconnected the front USB for sure, which I don't use anyway. Like I said, I've tried a lot, so I'm happy for this tip.


----------



## Voodoochild1974 (Jun 30, 2021)

I have a high end PC and I could not fix random frametime spikes. Just 2 or 3 every ten mins or so. I did all the normal fixes and even swapped some parts...well until I saw this post and then removed my USB 3 cable. Instant fix.

I would never have thought to try this, so thanks. As for my case, it's a new Corsair 5000X.


----------

